# Smoked Mini Meat Loaves



## QSis (Sep 22, 2007)

This recipe first appeared on the BBQ Forum, posted by my friend, Dylan (user name, Q.N.E. tyme)

It disappeared from that forum's archives, so I just re-posted it there, and is such a great recipe, thought I'd share it here as well.

Lee
Posted by Q.N.E. tyme

March 5, 2002 at 10:43:17  

I made these things the other day and I know it's just meatloaf, but they were so good.  I mean excellent, so I thought I'd post in case you might want to try.

1 1/4 pounds lean ground beef
1 1/2 cups sharp cheddar (shredded)
1 large egg
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped red bell pepper
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/2 cup water
1/2 teaspoon instant beef boullion
1 teaspoon salt
7 slices thin cut bacon (4 to top the loaves and three you dice up and add to the mixture)

Just mix it all up and form into 4 mini loaves.  Take four slices of bacon and cut them in half and criss cross them over each loaf.

I put them in the pit at about 300 degrees and cooked them for an hour and 10 minutes (I just took one out and checked it and they were done).  I brushed them with sauce, not too heavy, after the first 35 minutes, and then twice more at 15 minute intervals.

I really liked them. They were really tasty and you could see tiny strands of cheddar in them still, with a hint of smoke, and the bacon .... ****!

Dylan


----------



## love2"Q" (Sep 22, 2007)

sounds great ... going to put this on the list of 
things to do ...


----------



## Deeblock (Sep 28, 2007)

That sounds delicious. Especially, the bacon part! 

I think I might be spending too much time on this forum, haha, and worse yet, I think I will gain about 20 lbs this month from trying all these different recipes.


----------

